# Civet cat coffee's animal cruelty secrets



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Guy Lynn and Chris Rogers from the BBC have put together a report on Civet Cat conditions in Indonesia

Click here to read their article and find out more about their plight


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Very depressing reading - any claims the coffee is ethically produced aren't valid. In the wild, civets are omnivores and coffee fruits only form part of their diet. In captivity, they are not afforded such luxury. Avoid.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Always liked Rick Stein till i saw him on one of his programmes feeding a Civit beans in a cage. We gave a charity shop a cookery book we had of his.


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

More on this in the guardian. http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/wordofmouth/2013/sep/13/civet-coffee-cut-the-crap


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

what an absolute disgrace


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

It's all pretty shocking. Unfortunately where there's money to be made this kind of thing happens









At least it's highlighting the cause


----------



## chomer (Jul 4, 2013)

Really upsetting stuff. I daren't show the missus, she would be in tears.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

A picture that tells its own story about the alleged 'humane' production of civet coffee.

View attachment 3696


This civet has only coffee cherries to feed on despite, in the wild, coffee cherries only forming a part of its overall diet.


----------

